# Tao Yuan collides with Gang Tai Tai Zhou



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

A video provided by VT Explorer shows the accident between Tao Yuan and Gang Tai Tai Zhou on August 25 which occurred 10 nm off Tianjin.

The collision resulted in the sinking of Tao Yuan as it suffered a large hole under the waterline in the cargo hold. There were no reports of injuries.

Tao Yaun (IMO number 9108893 and MMSI 412051430) was built in 1995 and was registered in China. The 123-meter vessel had a deadweight of 9,946 tonnes. Owner of the vessel is Shanghai Incheon International

http://www.vesselfinder.com/news/2309-Video-Tao-Yuan-collides-with-Gang-Tai-Tai-Zhou

+++

Pretty damn annoying, I've just been advised it will be general average and I have cargo on board.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good d rhp.sm.yesterday.12:26.re:tao yuan collides with gang tai tai zhou.thank you for posting this news,hope your cargo is o.k.regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

RHP, not very good at that sort of thing but doesn't the ship owner have to prove that to some extent he risked his ship for your cargo? Does risk now mean just that you dare to put to sea?


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Varley. Did you watch the video, the smaller vessel was stationary and the larger one simply ran into it! These days there is little room for manouevre with insurance and the clauses on the back of a BL which 100% protect the vessel owner, so basically if you're on the vessel then you end up supporting the claim. It always ends up being financially painful.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty damn annoying, I've just been advised it will be general average and I have cargo on board.[/QUOTE]

You are certainly entitled to be annoyed, in fact annoyed is probably an understatement. 

We should remember that cargo is the most important thing on board and the only source of income for the vessel and owners, and the crew in their turn. Everything else consumes stores, food wages and other expenses as well as maintenance. I can see why I never became a shipowner. 

A blessing is that no lives were lost, so at least you are free to vent your annoyance. Good luck in controlling the damage to your enterprise.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

RHP said:


> Hey Varley. Did you watch the video, the smaller vessel was stationary and the larger one simply ran into it! These days there is little room for manouevre with insurance and the clauses on the back of a BL which 100% protect the vessel owner, so basically if you're on the vessel then you end up supporting the claim. It always ends up being financially painful.


That's where I was 'coming from' it didn't look as if the little bugger could have done anything classed as deliberate risk (not in a seamashiplike way anyway) and the vessel underway, on the face of it, was the cause - if SHE had gone on to take an otherwise unnecessary risk to preserve the cargo than I suppose that would qualify. But, as I say best explained by the experts.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

What does "General Average" mean?

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

John - don't you do the Googling thingy down under?

The law of general average is a legal principle of maritime law according to which all parties in a sea venture proportionally share any losses resulting from a voluntary sacrifice of part of the ship or cargo to save the whole in an emergency.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

If you mean "Gnilgoog" David, yes we do, but I couldn't be bothered looking that up.

I'm glad that rule didn't apply to the Scots bloke who ran up the back of my car a while back!

Years ago, an Old Man was pontificating about what he was going to do with our bar profits. The 4th Engineer unwisely said what everyone else was thinking: "Excuse me, Captain, but I thought the Old Man was a guest in the bar and shouldn't decide what to do with the money." He who must be obeyed replied: "You're quite right, I am a guest in the bar and it's shut!" That's my only experience of the Law of the Sea.

John T


----------

